# a worker with a boss in the factory



## connie (May 24, 2013)

The worker: I want to add the piece rate. Otherwise I go home.
The boss: ok, will add, don't go home, the shipments has to be finished in 2 days. how much you would like to add?
The worker: I need USD0.1 more for each piece. 
The boss: that is too much, can be less?
The worker: this style knife is bigger than before, and I have to use more power to take it up...
The boss: ok... do it.


----------



## echerub (May 24, 2013)

This is... confusing. I think something must be lost in translation.


----------



## samuelpeter (May 24, 2013)

This...made my day.


----------



## tk59 (May 24, 2013)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2013)

its an asian thing.lol


----------



## franzb69 (May 24, 2013)

still don't get it and i'm asian


----------



## connie (May 24, 2013)

echerub said:


> This is... confusing. I think something must be lost in translation.


this is a sorry between a worker with the boss in a factory. the worker asks for raising the labour coast, the boss is really not willing to, but he has to. Because the boss has to catch the delivery date, if the worker go home, he could not find a suitable one to do the work in a very short time.


----------



## SpikeC (May 24, 2013)

And as soon as the job is finished the worker is killed.....


----------



## connie (May 24, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> And as soon as the job is finished the worker is killed.....


:rofl2:


----------



## sachem allison (May 24, 2013)

Blackmail my friend


----------

